# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  La regulación del autoconsumo en Portugal, un ejemplo para España

## NoRegistrado

*El gobierno portugués publica la orden ministerial que desarrolla la nueva regulación del autoconsumo y un esquema de fomento para instalaciones de energías renovables pequeñas* 



> Mientras en España se sigue esperando el tan ansiado decreto sobre autoconsumo, nuestro vecino Portugal ya lo tiene en vigor. Una regulación con venta de excedente a la que se pueden acoger las instalaciones de energías renovables. El decreto fue aprobado en Consejo de Ministros a primeros de septiembre. Ahora el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Energía portugués  acaba de publicar la orden ministerial que desarrolla el autoconsumo. La orden recoge aspectos como el registro de las instalaciones tanto de autoconsumo como de la modalidad de Unidad de Pequeño Productor, un esquema específico de fomento para las instalaciones pequeñas de energías renovables que está sujeto a un cupo anual. Asimismo, en ella se detalla la atribución de la potencia para este último esquema y el acceso a una tarifa a través de un procedimiento de subastas. En resumidas cuentas, la nueva normativa hace posible que el individuo pueda producir su propia electricidad sin crear nuevos costes para el sector eléctrico.
> 
> La orden desarrolla el decreto que el gobierno portugués aprobó el pasado mes de septiembre  que regula el autoconsumo, al que se pueden acoger las instalaciones de energías renovables. El decreto, establece un régimen para las instalaciones de autoconsumo que permite la venta del excedente de electricidad y modifica el esquema de tarifa, que pasa a llamarse régimen de Unidades de Pequeña Producción (para instalaciones de energías renovables de hasta 250 kilovatios de potencia) y que ahora se atribuye exclusivamente en licitaciones.
> 
> El decreto establecía tramitaciones más complejas para las instalaciones de mayor potencia. Así, los requisitos difieren para las instalaciones de hasta 1,5 kilovatios, de entre 1,5 kilovatios y 1 megavatio y de más de 1 megavatio. No se establece una potencia máxima concreta de las instalaciones de autoconsumo aunque la potencia máxima de la instalación dependerá de la potencia contratada por el consumidor. Se permite la venta del excedente de electricidad bajo distintas modalidades. La regulación contempla que se puedan cerrar contratos con el comercializador de último recurso pero también se permiten otras modalidades como los contratos bilaterales.
> 
> *Ahora, con la publicación de la orden que desarrolla el decreto de autoconsumo, se simplifican sustancialmente  los procedimientos que se introducen para la instalación de plantas de producción. En el caso de una potencia inferior a los 200 W no hace falta ningún tipo de notificación. En las instalaciones de hasta 1,5 kW (cerca de seis paneles fotovoltaicos) basta simplemente con  una comunicación, y sólo a partir de una potencia superior a 1 MW, que es aproximadamente más de 4.000 paneles, se requiere una licencia de producción específica.
> *
> Con esta nueva normativa los portugueses podrán producir electricidad no para inyectar a la red, sino para su propio consumo, poniéndose el énfasis en el autoconsumo y no en la inyección de la electricidad sobrante a la red,  que se convierte en una opción adicional, pero en ningún caso obligatoria. De hecho la electricidad sobrante que se inyecte a la red eléctrica portuguesa se venderá a un precio un 10% menor que el valor de mercado, lo que se traducirá en un mayor esfuerzo para adaptar el tamaño de los paneles fotovoltaicos a las necesidades reales de consumo y no para su inyección en la red, lo que supondría una sobrecarga en los costes del resto de los consumidores. De esta manera, el nuevo marco legislativo supone un incentivo claro para la eficiencia energética.
> ...


http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/la...o-para-espana/

Qué pena que hasta los portugueses nos superen en racionalidad y en hacer un decreto lógico y pensado para desarrollar lo inevitable: el autoconsumo.
Aquí mientras seguimos favoreciendo el abuso de las eléctricas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (03-feb-2015)

----------

